# Dr Gillain williamson email or contact details pls??



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hiya girls.

Was trying to get in touch with Dr Williamson who works at RFC and ORGIN, its for a Private Gyne appt, but not fertility related.
Anyone know if she has a private practice outside the RFC or Origin?

Many thanks to anyone who replies.
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

sent  you her email on pm, Dr Roberts as Dundonald Consulting rooms will also see you privately (highly recommend him) can send you his details or you will find them on the internet if needed.  bron


----------



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

iv pm u dr williamson email


----------

